# Using Uber to travel to Pearson Airport



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

So my wife and I are flying out of Toronto tomorrow and we ashtrays use a taxi service.

We can prebook a taxi but I don't believe Uber has that feature yet in Toronto. Have people found the cost savings are compelling versus the flat rate from the taxi services?


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe you can get a fare estimate by entering your airport destination into the Uber app. You would need to register and provide a credit card number to do this. Another pitfall is surge pricing.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

If I use google maps to get directions where Uber is available I see an estimate. YYZ to roughly where?


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks! Even when traffic is busy like right now it's quite a bit cheaper. I'm assuming it will not be any more expensive tomorrow around lunch time.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

janus10 said:


> Thanks! Even when traffic is busy like right now it's quite a bit cheaper. I'm assuming it will not be any more expensive tomorrow around lunch time.


It's generally quite a bit cheaper unless surge pricing is in effect, which is based on supply/demand of Uber drivers. The app will warn you of any surge price factor (1.5x etc)


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

What about the train to Pearson?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The train requires you to get to Union Station and is pricey. Depending on where you start, the subway to Kipling and then the YYZ red rocket express is the lowest cost.

Like M3S says, Google Maps will give you all the choices, timing and costs.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The train from Union to Pearson is not pricey. It's $12, or only $9 with the presto card: https://www.upexpress.com/

From Union station it's only 25 minutes. Consider that a taxi/uber will take between 20 - 60 minutes, depending on traffic. And yes, it has taken me as long as an hour.

Trains don't experience traffic. It's a great service... fast and comfortable. If you can easily get to Union station, definitely take this.

The TTC to Kipling and Rocket Express is cheaper, but very inconvenient and takes about 60 minutes. Plus the connection is awkward at Kipling bus station, and you'll probably sit around waiting for the bus. I used to always take the TTC to Kipling to get to Pearson, but but the UP Express is far superior and I don't ever imagine that I'll take the TTC route again.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ UPExpress and TTC Kipling Rocket Express are the cheaper alternatives (with the TTC one being the cheapest) but the convenience is another story, especially if one is travelling with multiple bags and luggages. 

I guess we'll find out what ashtray Janus10 settled for - my guess is back to the good old taxi service unless Uber allows smoking in its car?


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

We live in GTA West so the train was not an option. With tip I'd usually pay about $55 while Uber cost us around $38 so a nice saving indeed.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I stayed in a hotwire hotel on Dundas West. Seniors rate on the bus $1 then Rocket at The East Mall for $2.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have been very successful with Priceline bid wins at YYZ. 

Most especially on Friday, Sat. or Sunday nights. We also got the Sheraton downtown a few times on Hotwire.


----------



## ja2345 (Jan 1, 2017)

UP express is definitely the way to go if you live within walking distance or a short cab ride from one of the UP stations (Union, Dundas, or Weston).


----------

